# Critique Wolfie



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Is it possible to critique Wolfie from these pics? I am hopeless at getting him in a stack and then taking the shot. He usually moves a foot, his head, or turns to look at the camera. If possible any critique is welcome. Wolfie is 25 inches tall and 87 lbs.
Thank you. PS: I added the "sit pretty" shot at the end because I like it


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I really like his head, it is quite masculine. Overall, very handsome. He seems very compact and short-legged, though... is that just from the angle of the pictures? How old is he?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Could be from the angle of the picture. He just turned 2 years old.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I do think his legs are a bit short


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, legs are quite short. I forgot to mention I like his ear set and he has lovely coat and colour.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wild Wolf said:


> Yeah, legs are quite short. I forgot to mention I like his ear set and he has lovely coat and colour.


Thank you


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The angle of the photo does not help the leg length. 

Very balanced young male with excellent secondary sex characteristics. Flat withers, very good topline, correct position of a croup that should be longer. Good angulation front and rear, VERY good feet, could use more length of leg. Excellent color and pigment.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Any suggestions on the correct angle of the photographer? I was standing over him. Should I get to the same level as he is to get a better shot?


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

This will sound silly but I LOVE his feet. I have a thing for tight feet. His are awesome hehe. I also like his color, very rich.


----------



## Ponypip123 (Apr 2, 2010)

Wolfie is adorable! I know, not a critique, but...he is!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Ponypip123 said:


> Wolfie is adorable! I know, not a critique, but...he is!


:thumbup:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Ponypip123 said:


> Wolfie is adorable! I know, not a critique, but...he is!


No problem, as I find him quite adorable too 
Thanks everyone for the critiques.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't critique, but I love him! I love his masculine head and his color. I might be weird, but I like the more compact dogs. 
Love, love, love that last pic!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Any suggestions on the correct angle of the photographer? I was standing over him. Should I get to the same level as he is to get a better shot?


I'm no pro- no secret about that. But I recall a thread that indicated that the camera should be positioned in line with the withers. You should be at an angle that makes it appear as though the dog has only one front leg (meaning the front leg closest to you should hide the front leg in the background). I've also read that the camera angle should be taken such that the only the front foot closest to the camera is visible (meaning the front foot closest to you should hide the front foot in the background). I am not confident about that one though, as for that to happen, the camera angle is quite low! There was a "how to stack" thread on here somewhere that also mentioned camera angles.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Wolfie is absolutely adorable, he is one handsome stud muffin.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I gotta stay out of these critiquing threads. How can anyone sit there and find ANYTHING wrong with him (and so many of the other dogs in the other threads)? His legs are even pretty!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Any suggestions on the correct angle of the photographer? I was standing over him. Should I get to the same level as he is to get a better shot?


You need to be about level with his topline and perpendicular to his shoulder. When I do stacked shots for shows I'm either on my knees or sitting with my camera propped up on a knee.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the camera angle tips, Wildo, and Liesje. I will try it. Everyone else, thank you for the kind comments about my Wolfie.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wolfie is so handsome!


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

I think Wolfie looks amazing!!!!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

What an awesome looking dog! I LOVE LOVE LOVE his coloring! So rich!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

He is beautiful!! Its so funny to look at him and then my Brody. Brody is so lonnggg and lean. Wolfie is like a linebacker and Brody is like a basketball player lol


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lesley1905 said:


> He is beautiful!! Its so funny to look at him and then my Brody. Brody is so lonnggg and lean. Wolfie is like a linebacker and Brody is like a basketball player lol


I know what you mean! LOL! My GSD Chiefy was an American Showline. Very long and lean and a lot taller than Wolfie. Wolfie is DDR workingline. Not only does he look like a linebacker, he is extremely powerful too. I have had a lot of people comment on how strong he is.


----------



## Frankly I'm Frank (Jan 2, 2012)

Very nice looking male. I think his legs look short because of the angle and because he is full bodied. If his legs were longer he might look too leggy. Nice topline, his withers slope down to a nice back. His feet turn out a little. Good feet, good bone. Great pigment.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't know a lot about "proper" conformation, but I know what I like to look at and he is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Wolfie is a beautiful dog but the best thing about him is his sparkling personality. Keep those Wolfie stories coming, please!


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

He's adorable < 3 I have no critiques, because I'm no pro, lol.


----------

